# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Civilization V

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Civ V*.

----------


## grincheux

_ la fameuse Pile of Doom_

Il me semble qu'on parle plus souvent de Stack of Doom.

Petite précision pour Brave New World : il y a aussi l'ajout des idéologies. Et le congrès mondial sert surtout à pimenter la fin de partie, enfin BNW dans son ensemble est pensé pour ça.

Concernant les CE militaristes :

_Militariste : vous donnera des unités militaires de temps en temps, ce qui est généralement très appréciable car vous n’avez pas à consacrer plusieurs tours à leur production dans vos villes. C’est par contre un cadeau à double tranchant, puisque vous paierez un coût d’entretien chaque tour pour cette unité. Dans le pire des cas, vous pouvez toujours la dissoudre._

Ou l'offrir à une CE pour gagner de l'influence !
Outre le coût de l'entretien qui pose problème chaque civilisation a un nombre maximum d'unité militaire, je soupçonne que c'est en fonction de la population mais je n'en suis pas certain. Si tu dépasses ce nombre tu as un malus de production comme pour le malheur.

_ le jeu vous donne automatiquement un coin de carte pas trop nul pour éviter que vous soyez désavantagé dès le départ._ 

Qui dépend de chaque civ, beaucoup de civilisation ont des biais là-dessus. Et c'est toujours Venice qui prend le meilleur spot de la carte.


J'aurais expliqué un peu plus les religions, les doctrines sociales et les idéologies.

----------


## Izual

J'ai bien corrigé tout ça. Merci !  ::):

----------


## Flouiz

Salut, il faudrait peut être indiquer que réaliser trop de route mène peut mener à une crise économique. J'ai fait des villes trop éloigné et ai voulu relier ma capitale aux cités état adjacente et ça m'a mené à ma perte (Le manque d'or peut dissoudre des unités et réduire a néant la recherche).

----------


## Izual

Très juste, je me souviens que j'avais aussi tendance à faire trop de routes lors de mes premières parties. Je le rajoute.

----------


## grincheux

> Salut, il faudrait peut être indiquer que réaliser trop de route mène peut mener à une crise économique. J'ai fait des villes trop éloigné et ai voulu relier ma capitale aux cités état adjacente et ça m'a mené à ma perte (Le manque d'or peut dissoudre des unités et réduire a néant la recherche).


Deux choses :

1) Connecter ses villes rapporte de l'argent. Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est si c'est rentable par rapport à la longueur de route nécessaire (n'oubliez pas les ports d'ailleurs).

La formule est la suivante :
http://forums.civfanatics.com/showthread.php?t=438745




> 1.1 /  in the connected city + 0.15  /  in the capital city - 1 
> 
> To take a quick example of how that rule of thumb will work out:
> A four population city connected to a 10 population capital.
> 
> 4 * 1.1  + 10 * 0.15  - 1  = 4.9


L'idée derrière c'est que ça devient intéressant de connecter les villes lointaine à partir d'une certaine taille. Après il y a aussi les ports qui sont là pour ça et qui coûtent autant que deux cases de route (2 par tour).
Enfin il ne faut pas négliger non plus que les routes ont d'autres intérêts que financiers : les caravanes qui envoient de la nourriture ou des marteaux (idéal pour faire grandir rapidement une ville) avec les greniers et ateliers. Et militairement bien entendu pour le déplacement rapide de troupes.

2) Dans les quêtes des CE, si on te demande de connecter ton empire à la CE tu le fais mais tu peux supprimer ensuite les routes que tu as construites uniquement pour la CE. Tu garderas ton bonus diplo et tu économiseras énormément d'argent sur le long terme.
J'ai lu aussi qu'on pouvait utiliser les routes d'autres civ pour se connecter à des CE lointaines, à vérifier.

----------

